# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  المؤرخ الشيخ محمود شاكر الحرستاني

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المؤرخ الشيخ محمود شاكر الحرستاني في ذمة الله
اسلام لطفى
مصعب ناصر
*
 *(1351 - 1436هـ - 1932 - 2014م)*



*فقدت الأمة الإسلامية – بل العالم أجمع - شخصية من الشخصيات التي جبلت على العطاء الفكري الإنساني، 

 وتركت  بصماتها النافعة، إنه المؤرخ العلامة السوري الشيخ محمود شاكر الحرستاني –  أسكنه الله فسيح جنانه - وقد فارق الحياة صباح الأحد 23 نوفمبر في منزله  بالعاصمة السعودية (الرياض).*

*هو المؤرخ الأديب، والجغرافي الأريب، والشيخ العلامة أبوأسامة محمود بن شاكر بن بكري شاكر الحرستاني الدمشقي.*
*مولده  ونشأته وأسرته:* *
ولد الشيخ محمود في حرستا الشام، في الشمال الشرقي لمدينة  الياسمين دمشق، في شهر رمضان المبارك عام (1351هـ)، ونشأ في بيت دين وصلاح  وكرم وصيانة، في ظل أسرة فلاحية بسيطة، فنشأ نشأة طيبة في مدرسة بلدته  الابتدائية، ثم الإعدادية والثانوية بدمشق، وتخرج فيها عام (1371هـ)، ثم  التحق بجامعة دمشق، حيث درس في كلية الآداب قسم الجغرافيا، وتخرج فيه عام  (1957م)، وحصل على الإجازة العالية في مجال الجغرافيا بأنواعها البشرية،  والطبيعية، والإقليمية، في مرحلة زمنية كانت الشام تموج فيها بتيارات فكرية  مختلفة، آثر الشيخ عدم الخوض والتأثر في طرقها ومسالكها.*
*وبعد  تخرجه من الجامعة، عمل الشيخ في سلك التدريس، ثم التحق بالخدمة العسكرية  الإجبارية في بلاده، وتخرج منها برتبة ملازم، وكان يخدم على الحدود مع  فلسطين المحتلة، وبعد انتهائه من العسكرية، عاد الشيخ محمود إلى سلك  التعليم والتدريس ثانية. 

*
*والشيخ متزوج وله تسعة من الأولاد، اثنان من البنين، وسبع بنات، وكانوا جميعا من البررة القائمين على خدمته ورعايته.*
*علمه  ونشاطه الأكاديمي:* *
درّس الشيخ محمود علوم الجغرافيا والتاريخ في العديد من  مناطق سوريا، منها: درعا، دوما، الزبداني، دمشق، وغيرها، ثم انتقل إلى  المملكة العربية السعودية عام (1392هـ)، وعمل أستاذا للجغرافيا والتاريخ  الإسلامي في كلية العلوم الاجتماعية بالرياض والقصيم، وقد شارك في وضع  المناهج والخطط الدراسية في علمي التاريخ والجغرافيا، وأشرف خلالها وناقش  العديد من الرسائل العلمية.*
*وكان رحمه الله، جميل العبارة، حسن الأسلوب والتعبير، حريصا على تفهيم الطالب، له قدرة على إفادة الطلاب.*
*صفاته  وشمائله: كان الشيخ ذكيا فطنا، بليغا فصيحا، ملي المحيا بالقبول مليحا،  وقورا مهيبا، متواضعا لبيبا، خيرا وقورا، صبورا شكورا، كثير تلاوة القرآن  والصيام، مواظبا على التهجد والقيام، آمرا بالمعروف، ناهيا عن المنكر،  ملازما للعلم منذ صغره، حسن السيرة، محبوبا في القلوب.*
*منهجه في كتابة التاريخ: يمكن تحديد ملامح منهجية الشيخ وطريقته في كتابة التاريخ بصورة موجزة على النحو الآتي:*
*1-  اتباع طريقة علمية رصينة، مستفيدا مما كتبه المؤرخون، مما أسس على مصادر  صحيحة، مع الاستقراء والتحليل والتعليل، بعيدا عن الحشو والحشد باختيار  الأحداث المهمة، والوقائع البارزة، ليرصدها ويعرضها بأحسن صورة، مع جزالة  الألفاظ ودقة العبارة.*
*2- التحليل والتوجيه والتعليق والمقارنة والاستنتاج: وهذه الجوانب تعد أثرا لعميق فكره، وموضوعية نظرته، وسلامة منهجه.*
*3- اهتمامه بتصوير البيئات المختلفة في عصور المسلمين: وقد اهتم كثيرا بهذا الجانب، مع استلهام العبر في تلك العصور.*
*4- جاءت كتاباته جامعة بين الجانب العلمي والجانب التربوي، بحيث لا يطغى أي منهما على الآخر.*
*5- عنايته بالجانب الجغرافي في عرض المادة التاريخية.*
*6- الإحساس بواجب الدعوة الإسلامية نحو الأمة من خلال التاريخ.*
*7- مجاورة العقل والعاطفة: فلا يكون الخلط بين البحث العلمي والإيمان والعاطفة على حساب كل منهما.*
*8- وضع تشجيرات خاصة بأنساب الشخصيات التاريخية البارزة، توضح أصولهم وفروعهم، يراها القارئ بكثرة في سلسلة (الخلفاء).*
*9- وضع العناوين الدالة على المحتوى.*
*10- الاستشهاد بالآيات الكريمة، والأحاديث النبوية، والآثار عن السلف.*
*مؤلفاته  وتصانيفه: للشيخ محمود رحمه الله أكثر من مائتي مصنف في التاريخ  والجغرافيا، والفكر والثقافة الإسلامية، طبع أكثرها في المكتب الإسلامي  ببيروت، لصاحبه الشيخ زهير الشاويش - رحمه الله - منها:*
*1- كتاب التاريخ الإسلامي: يعد هذا الكتاب مرجعا موسوعيا مهما بين كتب التاريخ، ويقع الكتاب في 22 جزءا، 19 مجلدا، 6408 صفحة.*
*2- سلسلة الخلفاء: (الراشدي، والأموي، والعباسي...).*
*3- تاريخ العالم الإسلامي الحديث والمعاصر، بالاشتراك مع د. إسماعيل ياغي، يقع الكتاب في جزأين.*
*4- سلسلة بناة دولة الإسلام (1 -7) أجزاء، كل جزء فيها عشر شخصيات في سيرة الصحابة رضي الله عنهم.*
*5- حرستا بلد الزيتون، وهي رسالة التخرج من جامعة دمشق.*
*6- جغرافية البيئات.*
*7- البلدان الإسلامية والأقليات المسلمة في العالم المعاصر، بالاشتراك مع: أ. محمد السيد غلاب، أ. حسن عبدالقادر صالح.*
*8-الكشوف الجغرافية دوافعها – حقيقتها.*
*وغيرها  كثير كثير، كما أن للشيخ العديد من المقالات في مجلة حضارة الإسلام، وقد  كتب ذكرياته ومذكراته في كتاب سماه: «من حصاد العمر»، وأوصى بطبعه بعد  وفاته، وهو عند المكتب الإسلامي، وكان - رحمه الله - قد أعد برنامجا إذاعيا  في إذاعة القرآن الكريم، أطلق عليه اسم : «جغرافيا العالم الإسلامي»، وكان  مفيدا نافعا.*
*من  ثناء أهل العلم عليه: أثنى عليه وعلى مؤلفاته كثير من أهل العلم والعرفان،  منهم الشيخ عبدالرحمن الباني رحمه الله بقوله: «... والأستاذ محمود من أحسن  من كتب في جغرافيا العالم الإسلامي، وأفضل من كتب في التاريخ الإسلامي  والأقليات الإسلامية...».*
*وأيضا  الأستاذ الشيخ عصام العطار بقوله: «أخي الحبيب، وصديقي الوفي، الإنسان  الكبير، والمؤرخ الكبير، المؤمن العالم العامل، الصابر المحتسب، الشيخ  محمود شاكر..».*
*مرضه  ووفاته:**
 ظل الشيخ رحمه الله يعمل بنشاطه المعهود حتى أصابه المرض، وضعف في  آخر عمره، وذاق من أدواء العجز والكبر غاية أمره، إلى أن توفي صبيحة يوم  الأحد غرة صفر من سنة (1436هـ)، بمدينة الرياض، وكانت جنازته مشهودة، وتأسف  الناس عليه، فجزاه عما قدم خير الجزاء، ورحمه الله رحمة واسعة.*

----------

